# 70" and $1500, GO go go



## Bear123 (Dec 31, 2013)

What would be some top picks for a 70" in this price range. Not sure if 3D needs to be a priority as I have not seen this technology lately to know if it is worth it or not. Also, not sure how important refresh rate is, mainly 120 vs 240, if there is a huge difference.

I think my main goals would be great picture quality, and nothing funny looking with motion which I believe can be an issue.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

You will have a very difficult time finding a decent 70" display for $1500. Next year, maybe, but not at the moment. You can get a 70" Sharp Aquos for roughly $1700 on Amazon. Or you could lower the display size to fit your budget. As for "great picture quality", that's very subjective.


----------

